

The WhiteHat Aviator Web Browser - Multics
https://www.whitehatsec.com/aviator/

======
greenyoda
" _WhiteHat Aviator is built on Chromium, the same open-source foundation used
by Google Chrome. Chromium has several unique, powerful security features. One
is a "sandbox" that prevents websites from stealing files off your computer or
infecting it with viruses...

WhiteHat Aviator comes ready-to-go with hardened security and privacy
settings, giving hackers less to work with. And our browser downloads to you –
without any hidden user-tracking functionality. Our default search engine is
DuckDuckGo – not Google, which logs your activity. For good measure, Aviator
integrates Disconnect – a crucial extension that blocks advertisements and
much of the privacy-destroying tracking used across the Internet._"

I use Chrome, have my default search engine set to DuckDuckGo, and use the
AdBlock and NotScripts extensions. I don't really see what additional
advantage I could get by switching to this browser.

~~~
malandrew
I would appreciate a browser that crowdsources script blocking data. I use
SafeScript, but I hate having to spend time to check if a domain or particular
script is going to be used for a feature I want in a site or if it's just a
script from a well known ad-ware or metrics company.

------
ebiester
Does anyone know anything about whitehatsec?

